# 69 dash removal



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Hey guys,

Any videos out there that show me how to take the dash off and put a tachometer in?

Martin


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Not that I know of, but it's not as hard as it might look at first.

This job is MUCH easier if you remove the front seats. Doing that gives you a lot more room to work.


You'll need to:
* Remove the trim plate underneath the column.
* Remove the two bolts so you can drop the column down (support it on something, don't just let it hang) - if your car has Ram Air you'll have to unbolt the cable bracket to get it out of the way before you can drop the column.
* Remove the glove box insert
* Remove the "speed nuts" along the upper inside of the dash pad inside the glove box opening (this is why you had to remove the glove box)
* Remove the 3 screws inside the upper part of the 3 driver instrument openings
* Remove the bolts at each end of the instrument panel, next to the door openings

At this point the dash will be "loose" enough for you to slide it out some, giving you access to the back side from the top. Use some strudy boxes or something to support the ends of the dash - it's heavier than it looks and you don't want to let it "get away from you" and start tearing things loose. You might be able to just back off the two end bolts almost all the way without completely removing them. That might let you get enough access to the back side of the dash without having to worry about it falling off the end mounts and damaging something.

If you want to completely remove it, you'll still have to disconnect the wiring harnesses, speedo cable, and heater - A/C controls. the factory in-dash tach goes in the space to the right of the speedo, and if you're careful you should be able to remove the clock (or the blank) and replace it with the tach without having to completely remove the dash.

Bear


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow Bear, that has really helped me! Now trying to get the last nut out and I am done.

Thank you


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Can anyone explain please? Dont know how to get to coil or what the HEI is. Can i put it in acc bat? 

Thanks

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Do you have a factory points-type distributor in your car, or a later model HEI?

The brown/tan wire off the tach goes to the - terminal on the coil (the same terminal that the small wire from the coil to the distributor connects to), or if you have an HEI, it goes to the "tach" terminal on the side connector of the HEI. Just run the wire through any convenient hole in the firewall directly to where it needs to go. This is the wire that the tach uses to "read" the engine rpm.

The orange wire is for switched power. You can connect it to any convenient place underneath that "sees" 12v whenever the ignition is on and is "cold" when it's off.

Bear


----------



## bvcg1 (Feb 17, 2019)

Bear thanks for the dash removal description. Can I pretty much expect the same on my 1970 model?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

bvcg1 said:


> Bear thanks for the dash removal description. Can I pretty much expect the same on my 1970 model?


Ive not done a 70, but I think they are near identical to the 69.

Bear


----------



## System (7 mo ago)

BearGFR said:


> Not that I know of, but it's not as hard as it might look at first.
> 
> This job is MUCH easier if you remove the front seats. Doing that gives you a lot more room to work.
> 
> ...


This what most helpful when installing our new Dakota Digital gauges today sir. The only thing you missed (or is different on the 1970) was two bolts on either side of the steering column. Regardless, this was a lot easier than looking at the service manual. I know this is an 8 year old thread but still wanted to say thanks as it was certainly still reverent to me and my bride as we tore her apart...


----------



## Bopman (7 mo ago)

BearGFR said:


> Ive not done a 70, but I think they are near identical to the 69.
> 
> Bear


I put a 69 dash in my 70 years ago ! 69 only thing I could find back then. As mine was charred crispy ! 😂😂


----------

